# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  فورمات سوني مقفول

## zeuss

ما هي طريقة فورمات سوني xperia go أو j أو p ...................والجهاز مقفل برمز عن طريق البور وزر اعلاء الصوت لم يمشي الحال أو البور واخفاض الصوت لم يمشي الحال

----------


## yassinovio

اخي هناك طريقتين فقط 
الطريقة الاولى مجربة من طرفي على الاجهز دات الرومات القديمة والغير محدثة بالرومات الجديدة 
فم بادخال الكود 
*#*#7378423#*#*
*service info
*service setting
*service texts
*customization setting
3.choose "customization setting
[/LEFT]4.then press "reset customization" phone will reboot & reset 
ام ان ادخلت الكود ولم يستجب للخطوات فهذا يعني ان جهازك محدث بالاصدار الاخير الذي اقفلت فيه sony هذا الخيار 
وليس هناك هحل غير التفليش بالبوكس او برنامج update service

----------

